# FO & EO Modifier



## lillybella (Feb 14, 2015)

I see so many shops selling room sprays & all they include is fragrance & FO Modifier - no preservative.

Don't they need a preservative?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 14, 2015)

It depends. I highly doubt that is all that is in them, because the main ingredient in room sprays is alcohol.  The modifier is usually polysorbate 20 or 80. Alcohol in a high enough percentage is a preservative.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks Dorymae :razz:

These state that there are only 2 ingredients (FO Modifier & Fragrance) & no alcohol is used.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 14, 2015)

Do they have to have a preservative? Since it's not a body or food product, I wonder if that's why. Maybe if it's just oils, they don't include one? I don't make room spray so have no idea of the laws or common practice.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know, Krista.
They are advertised as a room & linen spray.

Some shops don't even list any ingredients.


----------

